# bluebear is crafting a garden wagon. ♡



## EuIetta (Apr 19, 2020)

hi! bluebear is currently crafting a garden wagon. i'm letting 2 people in at a time to get the diy from her! admission is free of course, but if you'd like to tip, i alway appreciate nmts, bells, and hybrid flowers. ♡

i'll be moving flowers around, so please make your way to her house yourself! she is on the left side of the river, and up in front of the cliff.

*please don't run through my flowers as they are in the path to her house.*

i'll leave this open for awhile / until she is done.​


----------



## glow (Apr 19, 2020)

hi! can i join? i'll bring flowers~


----------



## icyii (Apr 19, 2020)

please can I come?


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi, may I come over?


----------



## Tcmrn (Apr 19, 2020)

Would love to come snag this


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 19, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi would like to visit.


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 19, 2020)

me too! <3


----------



## sollux (Apr 19, 2020)

i'd love to visit! c:


----------



## Fye (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm interested! I have a variety of flowers so let me know which ones you need and I'll bring them


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 19, 2020)

May I visit please?


----------



## Globes216 (Apr 19, 2020)

Im interested if shes still crafting!


----------



## Aftereight (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I come too if she's still crafting please


----------



## mayornen (Apr 19, 2020)

Would like to drop by!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

may i visit please? ^^


----------



## MissMango (Apr 19, 2020)

Would like to come over if you're still accepting visitors :3


----------



## Keke (Apr 19, 2020)

Can i come to?


----------



## terryy (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! Would love to come if it's still open!


----------



## Miele (Apr 19, 2020)

Is this still open? because I would love to come


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 19, 2020)

Could I come in?


----------



## creamyy (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to come if this is still open


----------



## CowKing (Apr 19, 2020)

if this is still open id love to come!


----------



## chiyochi (Apr 19, 2020)

Would be interested if still on! IGN is Stef


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 19, 2020)

it's been almost 4 hours since OP's initial post, I reckon her villager has finished crafting


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 19, 2020)

if you are still letting people come I would love to come get one! trying to design a little flower market :3


----------



## Adnilebq (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m interested too


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m interested in coming if it’s still open!


----------

